
YouTube to Label State-Funded Broadcasters in Drive Against Misinformation - ptaipale
https://www.wsj.com/articles/youtube-to-label-state-funded-broadcasters-in-drive-against-misinformation-1517567403
======
ptaipale
And what I wonder is whether the label should be interpreted as a warning or
as an endorsement.

I can think that I'd view it as a recommendation for higher-than-average
quality reporting as with BBC or PBS, or I could view it as a warning against
potential misinformation, as with RT or Press TV.

